
1968: demo of mouse, cutting, copying, pasting, video conferencing, email, and hypertext - rms
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/02/doug-engelbarts-moth.html
======
bprater
Hrm, I submitted the same link two days ago.

~~~
xirium
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206538>

Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=116121>

